# Here is a pic of my first Vinyl Cutting! Yahooo



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is a pic of my first attempt at Cutting Vinyl, I got a USCUTTER, MH-871 last weekend,, I have vista, 64 bit, usb connection.
Here is my First Cut,, Getting ready for Deer Hunting Here, can you tell..lol


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Once you get into using two colours of vinyl, you can *really* expand your horizons. 

Well done of your first attempt. Looking good.


----------



## 90chevytruck (Aug 24, 2007)

DREAMGLASS said:


> Once you get into using two colours of vinyl, you can *really* expand your horizons.
> 
> Well done of your first attempt. Looking good.


Agreed!!! Once you learn the 2 colors you will be happy with your work. 

Great job on your first attempt.


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

It was a nice job. A very good first attempt, indeed !!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

sjidohair said:


> Here is a pic of my first attempt at Cutting Vinyl, I got a USCUTTER, MH-871 last weekend,, I have vista, 64 bit, usb connection.
> Here is my First Cut,, Getting ready for Deer Hunting Here, can you tell..lol


looks great sandy Jo.. Took back my 64 bit computer and reformated old computer with xp.. Lou


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice!!! Have any trouble ?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Excellent job. Glad to see you picked right up on it.


----------



## CSS (Sep 15, 2008)

Definitely a nice job. It is so exciting and the possibilities are endless!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

GREAT JOB SANDYJO!!!!!!!!

You are a woman who knows how to do it all!!!!

What's next..... DTG????!!!!!!!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks guys,, 
It is so much fun,, I just sit and stare at the cutter i utter amazment,, i have alot to learn, but I am on my way,, You guys have helped me so much, I only hope I can help you as well.
thanks
I have a ton of deer hunting hoodes to do by , I actually hope to get them done thursday so i can put them outside to air out, and spray with no scent,, to get the human, heatpress, vinyl,out.
I am using sign blazer untill my flexi pro 8.5 comes.
With this cutter.
I have another cutter coming for rhinestone templates that will have even a differnet software.
Well thanks again,
Mrs B, you are way to funny.
Lou, I wish i could have helped you with your 64 bit issue.
Roger and David, couldnt have got it going without your help. thanks


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

love ya monkey!!!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Nice job Sandy Jo  isnt it fun learning something new. Keep up the good work


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

It is a riot,, and I love it,, Every new step i take in this industry, just amazes me,, these machines these days, are so awesome,, dtg, presses, vinyl cutters, wow..
now if we could just get them to do the dishes,,lol
thanks Bobbie,


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

ok sandyjo...... someone needs to start a thread titled "*Cutter Virgin No More!*"....LOL!.......where all of us "cutter virgins" can list their "_first_" cut!!!LOL

....maybe that will inspire me to go to it!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

...and get kelly going as well!!!!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Sandy Jo....good job..you are already ahead of the curve. when you get set to do rhinestones..let me know...I have probably made more mistakes than most!..

By the way did you get the GCC Puma III or the Jaguar?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Charles, I am getting a whole new animal,, none of the above, the software will be similar,, as what you are using for rhinestone templates,,, I will let you know once i have that cutter in hand and set up , My cuts here are with a uscutter Mh-871.I am having a riot. for sure.. I love cutting vinyl,


----------



## earl (Nov 1, 2007)

looking good sandy, you sure hit the ground running
regards earl


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

Looks nice. You're one step closer to becoming a vinyl cutter guru


----------



## Emeraldimages (Mar 28, 2008)

looking good 
can't wait to see the hoodies when your done


----------



## bruceking66 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi Sandy Jo, so what did you end up getting for cutting rhinestone templates, couldn't you just use that vinyl cutter you have now...?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Bruce,, the cutter i have now is a Mh871, and no it does not have enough force to cut thru rubbery material, for the templates.
The new cutter has a force that is unreal to cut thru this material clean ,and make the holed needed for the template. it can also cut twill.

I was doing my homework and stumbled across it in production, it is sceduled to be out my mid dec.. 
but the company was so awesome to send me some templates to play with while i wait for my cutter.

and the templates are slicker than slick,, now you know i usally set my stones by hand, but i swear that i poured the stones on the template and in less than a minute all were in the holes and a few passes over, and they were sitting the right way up , i also played with the studs the same way.

i applied my sticky tape and picked the stones up, and voila,, a transfer in under a minute,, 
oh yeahh, i was so excited to play with the templates, that i used a blush brush to push them into the holes, the next day i went to wally world and got a paint pad, and it works very slick.

There will be someone on the forum selling the machine to the best of my knowledge, so i dont think i can say where you can get it, on here but you can pm me , and i will be glad to give you the companys name.
Bobbie if you read this and i can say, let me know,
this is going to change rhinestone transfers for everyone. The soft ware comes with the cutter,,,
yep so for christmas, santa is bringing me a 2nd cutter,, yahooooooooo


----------



## bruceking66 (Sep 16, 2008)

Sent you the PM Sandy Jo, thanks...I'm really thinking about about that MH-871.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I am happy to share any info i know,, I just want to make sure and do it in the right context of the forum,, thank you
Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Cre8tiveCutter (Sep 3, 2008)

I've been all over the uscutter site and i do not see the mh 871, the only one i see is the mh 721. can anyone direct me in the right place??? 

thanx!
Renee


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I have the mh-871, what can i help you with?


----------



## palmerfusty (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow-- that's a terrific first try! Well done!
Hope it's continuing to be fun and educational.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

It is a riot,, and wow, have I learned a ton,,,still learning


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

nice job, thinking of getting in to that but right know dont have $$ for a new heat press


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

When you can ,, do, it opens up dark tees for us, among other things,, let us know when you do and we will be here to help.
Proworld, has some good inexpensive presses.. when you are ready.
sandy JO


----------

